
Imaginary Numbers are Real - impostervt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T647CGsuOVU
======
impostervt
A great series that explains how imaginary should be thought of as, not
imaginary, but "lateral" to real numbers - meaning they extend real numbers
into another dimension.

